# Black bear shot in battle creek!!!!



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

my brother just called me about this!:yikes:
http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/...6/NEWS01/305160005&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats crazy, thats like 4 blocks from me.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I would have thought that the DNR would have been called before the bear was shot. Unless it was threat at the time. Which it dosnt sound like it was.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

People in a highly populated area in a city such as Battle Creek are not use to having something like that around, get scared real easy and do things that are sometimes not necessary to do but.........oh well.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

No threat at all those officers should be given a ticket and fined for poaching that is totally uncalled for. Lansing had a black bear a few years ago as well and they left it alone and it eventually left the area. It harmed nobody and that bear was a small bear that was just lost and looking for territory. A trus shame right there 

Ganzer


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I tend to agree with the "should have left it alone" thoughts. Unfortunately with civil liability the way it is these days I can already see somebody putting their kid outside, covered in ice cream or honey hoping for an attack and the resulting suit because they let the bear roam.

Is sad though, while they are only pictures, I sure don't see 200-250 pounds of bear there, closer to 90 or 100.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

200 and 250 lbs.  










For the life of me, what warranted the death of this animal? and how does the officers actions differ from any other "drive bys"?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> 200 and 250 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree Freepop!!!! They should be ticketed for poaching a black bear it was 1:30am for godsake they could have used other methods to protect the residents this is a true waste.

Ganzer


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Why couldn't they shoot it with a tranquilizer dart and then take it somewhere else? I don't get it....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Is sad though, while they are only pictures, I sure don't see 200-250 pounds of bear there, closer to 90 or 100.


Drippin' wet IMHO


----------



## duncan (Feb 23, 2005)

Needless and senceless. They suffer from the " Wizard of Oz" syndrom, Lions, Tigers, and Bears. OOH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems a little education is in order for the B.C. Police. Chances are they will see more.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I know if that same bear was in my backyard and I shot it the DNR would be all over me. This wasn't self defense it was killing something because of ignorance. 

Ganzer


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think that DNR officer needs to take a lesson or two from the area Bioligist! Black Bears are not vegetarians, they are omnivores! Where's Captain Obvious when you need him! 

Too bad that bear was shot. I can understand why ofcourse, and I hate to question the officials involved. But from the story, it sure sounded like one big cluster thats for sure. 

Probably a young male looking for food and a new home territory. 

Sad deal overall.


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

that poor lil thing is so small it coulda been wrestled to tha ground n hog tied by my 4 year old............ it definately coulda/shoulda been handled differently:rant:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

In the next 25 years bears will have established self-sustaining populations of at least 1-5 bears in every county except for Wayne County & the other counties surrounding the Detroit area. This is a healthy and good thing. Bears are generally more of a nuisance than a danger. Peoples unfounded fears create more hype & hysteria than the reality.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Swamp - omnivores

IMO the citizens in the area were in more danger of the lead that was flying than the claws. They'll jsutify it because there was a school nearby


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

DNR is investigating it for what its worth. I hope they do something to. Firing guns in the city in the pitch black at a non threatening animal sure coulda went bad in a hurry. I was glad to hear they are not done with this yet though. But you know how one LEO investigates another. 

Ganzer


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I understand why they did, they might have thought that was the suspect... never mind.. bad me. 

But I agree with the thought that the poor YOUNG bear was simply lost and trying to find home again. It would not harm anyone unless provoked, and they open fired.... sad. It SHOULD have been handled differently. My guess is that some retard found a bear cub somewhere up north and brought it home raised it some what and turned it loose. The bear was probably as friendly as a wandering dog, and just as eager for a free handout. 

Whay would a hunter shoot an animal just because it is there and not in season ? The paper said the officer that saw it first and fired at it was a hunter, whom had planned a hunt up north next year.. He should have known how to handle this situation.... stupid dimwit needs his head examined, as I don't feel very protected by the local police now... shoot first ask questions later.... yup, works for big city cops I guess. 

I feel bad for that bear, it is sad. There is a lot of woods around Battle Creek, that bear if it had any survival instincts left could have lived a very peacfull life around here. And I imagine it woul dhave become a very photographed bear. Nimrods...... it pisses me off when idocy takes over....


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

fishergirltc said:


> Why couldn't they shoot it with a tranquilizer dart and then take it somewhere else? I don't get it....


I was thinking the same exact thing. !!  I watched one just north of Mount Plesant in a farmers field right off of the freeway last summer. The cop warned everyone and asked them to stay away, but still try to watch it. The bear was just sitting out watching traffic go buy (that is what it seemed ) anyway the cop left the sceen to go get a tranquilizer gun so that he could remove him the RIGHT way. He stood there in front of everonye and said that it would be WRONG to kill him.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Swamp - omnivores
> 
> :



Thats what I meant!!! My spelling sucks! So does my typing!:lol:

Maybe Yoggi the bear was a vegetarian, I don't know. Heck the DNR officer could have at least said herbivore...the proper name for animals that don't eat meat. He still would have been wrong, but it wouldn't have looked so ridiculous!

I'll go edit my spelling!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not everyone that lives in the big city would even come close to agreeing with you as hunters. Hunters are a minority in the populated cities. With comments that have been made is exactly why hunters will never win over the majority of non-hunters and why antis are winning over the non-hunters.:sad:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Well I hate to bash any LEO but this is the pitts.

"Police said they saw and shot the animal four times but every time it disappeared, running between houses and jumping fences. Gilleylen also hit the bear with his patrol car but the animal kept running."

How in the hell could they shoot that little fella 4 times and try to run him down and still he got away. Sounds like Barney Fife is alive and fine working in Battle Creek.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

boehr said:


> Not everyone that lives in the big city would even come close to agreeing with you as hunters. Hunters are a minority in the populated cities. With comments that have been made is exactly why hunters will never win over the majority of non-hunters and why antis are winning over the non-hunters.:sad:


 
This is a case of the cops getting a pass. If I was in Baldwin and shot a bear on my property cause it was "there" at 1:30 am I would be ticketed and rightly so. Those police should be suspended and ticketed as well

Wonder what the response woulda been from the Newberry police?

Ganzer


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm torn on this one! I think the cops were out of line..but then again who would of thought a black bear would be in the middle of a road in bk! I do think it could have turned out better if the dnr was there..


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's see; a panicked 100lb animal, running through city streets, capable of hiding in trees or garages, dangerous if cornered, little chance of DNR or Animal Control showing up at 2:30 am with a tanq., police are not trained wildlife experts...... I say good shoot!!!!! What if it would have been your family member that creamed it with the car or your child or dog that encountered it crawling out of its backyard slumbertree from the previous night or who knows what other dangerous senerios can be thought up. Its a wild animal in the city! It poses a danger. If it had gone the other way, you would be cry'in why did'nt those cops do something when they had the chance. Police in the city shoot deer all the time when they creep into our neighborhoods. Why? Cause its dangerous to have Large crazed critters runnin the streets. Its a shame that we've built our cities in their forests, but some of them er' gonna haf to die!!!!! They should let the P.D. have em for the P.E.T.A. benifit "City Wild Game Dinner" at the local F.O.P. hall. And hang his head, with the other City offenders(Golf Course Geese, Parking Lot Pigeon, Downtown Deer, Rapist, Murders) on the wall for all to see. Now you can add Backyard Bear. Awesome!!!!!! Eat up the critters, piss off the P.E.T.A. folks, raffle off some guns, raise city funds and honor the good people that risk their lives for us every day. And no Im not the Police, just a supporter of a Job Well Done!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Police in the city shoot deer all the time when they creep into our neighborhoods. Why? Cause its dangerous to have Large crazed critters runnin the streets. Its a shame that we've built our cities in their forests, but some of them er' gonna haf to die!!!!! They should let the P.D. have em for the P.E.T.A. benifit "City Wild Game Dinner" at the local F.O.P. hall. And hang his head, with the other City offenders(Golf Course Geese, Parking Lot Pigeon, Downtown Deer, Rapist, Murders) on the wall for all to see. Now you can add Backyard Bear. Awesome!!!!!! Eat up the critters, piss off the P.E.T.A. folks, raffle off some guns, raise city funds and honor the good people that risk their lives for us every day. And no Im not the Police, just a supporter of a Job Well Done!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Let's see; a panicked 100lb animal, running through city streets, capable of hiding in trees or garages, dangerous if cornered, little chance of DNR or Animal Control showing up at 2:30 am with a tanq., police are not trained wildlife experts...... I say good shoot!!!!! What if it would have been your family member that creamed it with the car or your child or dog that encountered it crawling out of its backyard slumbertree from the previous night or who knows what other dangerous senerios can be thought up. Its a wild animal in the city! It poses a danger. If it had gone the other way, you would be cry'in why did'nt those cops do something when they had the chance. Police in the city shoot deer all the time when they creep into our neighborhoods. Why? Cause its dangerous to have Large crazed critters runnin the streets. Its a shame that we've built our cities in their forests, but some of them er' gonna haf to die!!!!! They should let the P.D. have em for the P.E.T.A. benifit "City Wild Game Dinner" at the local F.O.P. hall. And hang his head, with the other City offenders(Golf Course Geese, Parking Lot Pigeon, Downtown Deer, Rapist, Murders) on the wall for all to see. Now you can add Backyard Bear. Awesome!!!!!! Eat up the critters, piss off the P.E.T.A. folks, raffle off some guns, raise city funds and honor the good people that risk their lives for us every day. And no Im not the Police, just a supporter of a Job Well Done!


 

You cannot be serious! 

And if you are I will quote Freepop with 



Ganzer


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Your right guys, I should have added the always tasty Merganzer and Free pop to the wild game menu. What was I thinking?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Let's see; a panicked 100lb animal, running through city streets, capable of hiding in trees or garages, dangerous if cornered, little chance of DNR or Animal Control showing up at 2:30 am with a tanq., police are not trained wildlife experts...... I say good shoot!!!!! What if it would have been your family member that creamed it with the car or your child or dog that encountered it crawling out of its backyard slumbertree from the previous night or who knows what other dangerous senerios can be thought up. Its a wild animal in the city! It poses a danger. If it had gone the other way, you would be cry'in why did'nt those cops do something when they had the chance. Police in the city shoot deer all the time when they creep into our neighborhoods. Why? Cause its dangerous to have Large crazed critters runnin the streets. Its a shame that we've built our cities in their forests, but some of them er' gonna haf to die!!!!! They should let the P.D. have em for the P.E.T.A. benifit "City Wild Game Dinner" at the local F.O.P. hall. And hang his head, with the other City offenders(Golf Course Geese, Parking Lot Pigeon, Downtown Deer, Rapist, Murders) on the wall for all to see. Now you can add Backyard Bear. Awesome!!!!!! Eat up the critters, piss off the P.E.T.A. folks, raffle off some guns, raise city funds and honor the good people that risk their lives for us every day. And no Im not the Police, just a supporter of a Job Well Done!


Just because you own a keyboard doesn't mean you have to use it, words to live by. 

It is a free country though, congrats on a fine post...:lol:


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

You'd think with the a fairly large zoo (Binder Park Zoo) in the area that has predatory animals they could have called someone in with a tranquilizer gun that knows how to use one.

Good thing is wasn't a cougar.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Let's see; a panicked 100lb animal, running through city streets, capable of hiding in trees or garages, dangerous if cornered, little chance of DNR or Animal Control showing up at 2:30 am with a tanq., police are not trained wildlife experts...... I say good shoot!!!!! What if it would have been your family member that creamed it with the car or your child or dog that encountered it crawling out of its backyard slumbertree from the previous night or who knows what other dangerous senerios can be thought up. Its a wild animal in the city! It poses a danger. If it had gone the other way, you would be cry'in why did'nt those cops do something when they had the chance. Police in the city shoot deer all the time when they creep into our neighborhoods. Why? Cause its dangerous to have Large crazed critters runnin the streets. Its a shame that we've built our cities in their forests, but some of them er' gonna haf to die!!!!! They should let the P.D. have em for the P.E.T.A. benifit "City Wild Game Dinner" at the local F.O.P. hall. And hang his head, with the other City offenders(Golf Course Geese, Parking Lot Pigeon, Downtown Deer, Rapist, Murders) on the wall for all to see. Now you can add Backyard Bear. Awesome!!!!!! Eat up the critters, piss off the P.E.T.A. folks, raffle off some guns, raise city funds and honor the good people that risk their lives for us every day. And no Im not the Police, just a supporter of a Job Well Done!


:lol::lol::lol: I agree with alot of this..but the rest just made me laugh..

in before the lock down


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Your right guys, I should have added the always tasty Merganzer and Free pop to the wild game menu. What was I thinking?


adding me to the menu.............. well that's along the lines of what I was going to tell you what to do :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

MERGANZER said:


> This is a case of the cops getting a pass. If I was in Baldwin and shot a bear on my property cause it was "there" at 1:30 am I would be ticketed and rightly so. Those police should be suspended and ticketed as well
> 
> Wonder what the response woulda been from the Newberry police?
> 
> Ganzer


That is the difference, Baldwin where bears are much more common that Battle creek to the majority of the population in Baldwin. Same as Newberry. Sorry you can understand the difference.:gaga:

DNR does not handle tranqualizers. How many here know about tranqualizers and shooting wild large animals with them? Bet not many. It is not as easy as just shooting an animal with a tranqualizer and carrying it back to bear county.

As I stated hunters will never get the non-hunter support because hunters sometimes just don't get it in these type of incidents.

While I would have handled it differently too, I am not going to condemn the actions that did happen.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

boehr said:


> While I would have handled it differently too, I am not going to condemn the actions that did happen.



I'm not condeming them either but I would have liked to see it handled differently. I wasn't there, and the story doesn't likely do them any justice so I won't give them a hard time. I have to laugh at the vegetarian comment though!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

All the hunters here say they wouldn't have shot it, that's kinds backwards huh?

We don't have any Eagles here and so don't know how to handle them but would that justify shooting it?

Sure the public's safety was a concern, there may have been some forethought to killing the animal, but none of that was expressed. As an extremely small community (actually a village) you should see the rookies that we get and the things that they do, it'll boggle your mind  One actually shot his partner while playing quick draw at the "station" :sad:


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> All the hunters here say they wouldn't have shot it, that's kinds backwards huh?
> 
> We don't have any Eagles here and so don't know how to handle them but would that justify shooting it?
> 
> Sure the public's safety was a concern, there may have been some forethought to killing the animal, but none of that was expressed. As an extremely small community (actually a village) you should see the rookies that we get and the things that they do, it'll boggle your mind  One actually shot his partner while playing quicl draw at the station :sad:


 
Eagles? And your making faces at my comment? How about this: What if more city thugs started showing up in the woods. I would be alright if your rookies shot em up. We freak out a little when we see bears in town. If either species crosses the line......Open Season!!!! You keep those bears out there where I can come hunt'em and we'll try to keep the criminals in the city where they belong. I dont want to see thugs when I come hunt'in and you dont want to see bears at the ball game. Sorry for putt'in you on the menu but free pop is a good marketing strategy!:lol::lol:No offense.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Though it has been sometime since I've been to a real town, I have seen this bear in one


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Though it has been sometime since I've been to a real town, I have seen this bear in one


I think you just gave me an idea for the MC at the game dinner!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

boehr said:


> That is the difference, Baldwin where bears are much more common that Battle creek to the majority of the population in Baldwin. Same as Newberry. Sorry you can understand the difference.:gaga:
> 
> DNR does not handle tranqualizers. How many here know about tranqualizers and shooting wild large animals with them? Bet not many. It is not as easy as just shooting an animal with a tranqualizer and carrying it back to bear county.
> 
> ...


 
The fact is Baldwin or Newberry its Michigan. Don't these police have to get any education before starting the job? You see bears tranquilized on tv all the time. Until the bear is threatening human lives it didn't deserve to be gunned down. Its a shame and a loss that I hate to hear of and the officer should be reprimanded. Although I guess now he doesn't have to go bear hunting next season does he? 

The one pic has like 8 officers in it Did they think it was a 1,000 lb polar bear? Seems excessive for last years cub to me.

Ganzer


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard the bear came after the patrol car in an agressive manner, and further investigation found there was a huge cache of donuts in the trunk of the patrol car.


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> The fact is Baldwin or Newberry its Michigan. Don't these police have to get any education before starting the job? You see bears tranquilized on tv all the time. Until the bear is threatening human lives it didn't deserve to be gunned down. Its a shame and a loss that I hate to hear of and the officer should be reprimanded. Although I guess now he doesn't have to go bear hunting next season does he?
> 
> The one pic has like 8 officers in it Did they think it was a 1,000 lb polar bear? Seems excessive for last years cub to me.
> 
> Ganzer


Since you are a tv viewer, then you know us city folk shoot stray pitbulls that bite people too. Did you really think we would'nt shoot a freak'in bear?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

NoWake said:


> I heard the bear came after the patrol car in an agressive manner, and further investigation found there was a huge cache of donuts in the trunk of the patrol car.


:lol:


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

NoWake said:


> I heard the bear came after the patrol car in an agressive manner, and further investigation found there was a huge cache of donuts in the trunk of the patrol car.


So this is really a baiting issue. Wrong thread guys!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Over the limit of bait !! :lol:

Dang can anyone tell it's Friday.

Ray, in those instances does dispatch give the okie dokie for deadly force? 

or is it just okay for big black fuzzy things after midnight (just funnin around on this one, the above is a ligiimate question)


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Killing that bear was totally unnecessary.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

MERGANZER said:


> The fact is Baldwin or Newberry its Michigan. Don't these police have to get any education before starting the job? You see bears tranquilized on tv all the time. Until the bear is threatening human lives it didn't deserve to be gunned down. Its a shame and a loss that I hate to hear of and the officer should be reprimanded. Although I guess now he doesn't have to go bear hunting next season does he?
> 
> The one pic has like 8 officers in it Did they think it was a 1,000 lb polar bear? Seems excessive for last years cub to me.
> 
> Ganzer


Michigan is a very diversivied state and there is a difference in different parts of the state.

Police training doesn't include wildlife training. Fact is some police officers are even anti-hunting........:yikes:

Now I understand where you're coming from, you think everything is like you see on TV or read in a newspaper. I'm sorry I didn't realize that to begin with.:gaga:

The officer maybe could of did it differently and maybe next time he will but the bottom line is he did not do anything wrong in this situation and you continue to make poor comparisons. 

Dispatch does not have to give approval for officer actions, they are not at the scene the officer is and has to make his own decision.

I'm done with this topic because 4 pages on this is stupid anyway. I have better things to do and already have more than expressed my opinion.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Black bears are everywhere from Canada,Florida, and even northern Mexico. 
Is there some North-South dividing line in the state i'm unaware of that just gives you a right to kill a bear when you see it?

I'm not blaming the individual officer, but you would think law enforcement in the southern part of the state would have some sort of training on how to handle a black bear encounter. , Especially with some of the recent black bear sightings south of the rifle/shotgun line.

Ryan


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Itchin' to go said:


> Black bears are everywhere from Canada,Florida, and even northern Mexico.
> Is there some North-South dividing line in the state i'm unaware of that just gives you a right to kill a bear when you see it?
> 
> I'm not blaming the individual officer, but you would think law enforcement in the southern part of the state would have some sort of training on how to handle a black bear encounter. , Especially with some of the recent black bear sightings south of the rifle/shotgun line.
> ...


I think the police might be too busy training for narcotics trafficing, gang problems, school liason programs, murder/rape investigations, domestic violence, child abuse, on-line predators, robberies, hostage negotiations, homeland security, drunks, mentally disturbed individuals and stuff like that. Bear sensitivity training is probably low priority based on the fact that they dont show up that often. The others do.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW! I live in the lansing area. I go visit family up in houghton. We have been sitting out at the camp fire makin smores. then we hear somthing. what ya know its a black bear we toss a couple marshmallows to him. He hung out for about 5 min walked back into the woods. my grand father even put a marshmallow on the end of a stick and fed it to the bear. All we have for protection was two cans of pepper spray. 

You can walk and talk to a black bear and have it retreat rapidly. Hard for me to imagine that bear to be a threat. If that officer was going to go hunting the next season. maybe he should get to tag the bear he already killed. Atleast he gets the best story out of it. like to see the mount that has the brass tag stamped 200-250 lbs 2008 (after stuffed with sand and glue.)


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Well this is beyond BS, sure sounds like a poor excuse to shoot at something other than cardboard cutouts. Hell they even said they hit it with there car trying to stop it, you can rob a bank and run away and they don't run you down. Watch out black lab owners the BC boys might be ready to shoot at anything that looks to big. :SHOCKED:


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

since i am a yooper and in law enforcement, can't condemn the officers. IMO, a bear going into a city is not a good thing. It is not their home terrian and they are generally more scared of people that people are scared of them. this bear couldve been sick or something. And yes, a bear WAS shot by police up here a few years ago during the night. It was spotted several times and as time went on it was going on peoples porches looking for food. This is not a good thing. 

I think if that bear wasn't shot, it wouldve became a nuisance and possibly wouldve hurt somene.

thats my opinion anyways.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think its ridiculous that the officers opened fire on the bear before contacting the appropriate people like the dnr or Local vet to tranqualize it. There was no reason for them to open fire and kill it without him provoking them. But hey guess what we can all hunt bears down here without a license and out of season now because the bcpd. Hey if they can do it why cant we. What an ass. He needs to be suspended.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

upmounty said:


> since i am a yooper and in law enforcement, can't condemn the officers. IMO, a bear going into a city is not a good thing. It is not their home terrian and they are generally more scared of people that people are scared of them. this bear couldve been sick or something. And yes, a bear WAS shot by police up here a few years ago during the night. It was spotted several times and as time went on it was going on peoples porches looking for food. This is not a good thing.
> 
> I think if that bear wasn't shot, it wouldve became a nuisance and possibly wouldve hurt somene.
> 
> thats my opinion anyways.


Thanks for your perspective.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Nothing will happen to the officer that shot the bear. All they had to do was escort the bear out of town just as was done in Montague few years ago. The local investigators will find a way to cover up for their cohort. No need to apply for state bear lottery. When the unexpected prime opportunity comes up just shoot the bear as fast as possible. Now the big macho cop is free to brag how he shot a bear with a pistol without having to apply for years or buy a license. Just got to know how to beat the system.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

While I agree there really was no need to shoot the Bear and I pretty much always apprecaite the informative posts you generate..........your last post is factless, insulting and indicates you may need to change or increase your medication.

It also mis-represents a member that is usually intelligent and informative. You should probably delete or edit it.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hamilton Reef said:


> All they had to do was escort the bear out of town just as was done in Montague few years ago.


This is not a very appropriate comparison. According to the 2000 census, Montague has an area of 3.2 sq miles and a population of 2400. Battle Creek on the other hand has an area of 43.7 sq. miles and a population of over 53,000. Furthermore, Battle Creek is the third largest city in Michigan by area and and one of only three incorporated municipalities in the state over 40 sq mi in size.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

No need to comment about 2PawsRiver's insulting medication. He can help the local cover up spin as he wishes. The cop won, the bear loss, the cop got the bragging rights.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

iteresting thread.... im pretty sure if i was a cop there i would have just tackled him and hog tied him... im might powerful... as a matter of fact that is what i will probably do this bear season also 

I think its cool that there was a bear there in the 1st place!

no more picnic baskets ehhh boo boo :corkysm55


the donut comment was the best post!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Unfortunate? Yes.

Condemn the officers? No way.

Their #1 priority is public safety not wildlife relocation. If the bear was in an area that is close to the wild maybe it should have been let go but if it was in a large metro area it has to cross too many peoples paths.

Some of you actually sound like anti's:

Poor Bear!, Why would those people kill it, Should have tranquilized it, ect...

I think this is a great justification for the lifestyle we all enjoy. The population of animals has to be controled. If that racoon is in your attic don't release it in my yard! Kill it.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

SAD and those who protect them......SAD they are poachers plain fact! This was a lost animal at "1:30am" I can only guess that he woulda been gone come sunup. I do love how the good old boy network comes out even from the retired if you are an LEO you can do no wrong. Cmon this was last years cub. Who the heck is the CO that says 200 to 2560lbs AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA I have always supported our CO's but this guy needs a lesson in weight estimation. I stand by what I said originally......they need to be ticketed for poaching but i know it won't happen..... If it was me who made that decision I would be though WAY TO GO BARNEY FIFE BATTLE CREEK COPS YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!

Ganzer


----------

